# Icloud sur Android comment obtenir code spéficique ?



## Bluray_collec (4 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, pour le boulot je suis obligé de visualiser le calendrier sur icloud.
Je possède un smartphone Android et j'attends un iPhone mais qui n'arrivera pas de suite.

J'ai mon compte icloud, j'essaye de me connecter sur Appleid apple com pour activer la double authentification et obtenir le mot de passe spécifique pour une application mais je n'y arrive pas il me dit "Echec de la validation de l'identité, veuillez réessayer". pourtant je suis sur du mail et mot de passe car sur icloud je sais me connecter.

Je vous remercie pour votre aide


----------

